# PC oder Konsole - Soll ich zur Konsole wechseln?



## TatzyXY (25. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich ihm Gamestar-Forum diese Frage gestellt habe und einfach nichts anderes als Troll-Post zu hören bekommen habe. Versuche ich es nochmal hier, eventuell sind die Leute hier ja aufgeschlossener und können wirklich etwas zur Diskussion beitragen.

Ich bin PCler habe mittlerweile über 100 Games bei Steam und viele Games auf dem PC durchgezockt.

Nun an euch die Frage macht es für mich Sinn von dem PC zur Konsole zu wechseln?
Oder macht man sich als PC-Spieler damit unglücklich?

Folgende Gründe bewegen mich derzeit dazu:
- Spielstände können nicht in die Cloud gelegt werden (außer bei neuen Games via Origin, Steam)
- Kein zentrales Erfolge-System, die fliegen rum wie wilde Hühner einige bei Origin einige bei Steam, Uplay usw.
- Auf dem PC sind sehr viele Cheater unterwegs (BF3, BF4), sieht man gut, wenn mal ein Server GGC Stream protected ist, wie viele Leute doch in einer Runde so fliegen wegen Aimbot oder Multihack Violation
- Auf dem PC habe ich immer Probleme wie: "Programm funktioniert nicht mehr", Treiber, usw.
- Einige Titel nicht mit Gamepad spielbar: Dragon Age, Mass Effect usw.
- Kommunikation nur über Teamspeak, ingame total unüblich

Ich habe eine komplette Liste meiner Gedanken auf meiner Website zusammengefasst: PC vs. Konsole - X-VERSUS-Y.EU - Derzeit ist für mich die Konsole der Gewinner. Aber ist dies auch in der Praxis so? - Bitte beachtet, dass die Website eigentlich nicht wirklich Public ist sondern eher für mich als Gegenüberstellung-Werkzeug verschiedener Dinge benutzt wird.

Versteht mich nicht falsch es soll hier kein PC-Bashing sein oder werden.
Ich frage mich nur langsam einfach, ob es nicht für mich an der Zeit ist den PC hinter mich zu lassen, da ich auf der Konsole ein eventuell besseres Gesamterlebnis habe.

Als Konsole würde natürlich nur die PS4 in Frage kommen.

PS: Grafik ist mir zwar wichtig aber nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2014)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich bin nach 6 Jahren mit 360 und PS3 nun wieder zum PC zurückgekehrt. In erster Linie, da Konsolen sowieso immer benutzerunfreundlicher werden und quasi eh schon kleine PCs sind, und zweitens da das Spieleangebot noch mehr als mau ist.

Und zu deinen Gründen:

- Cloud is mir wurscht. Bin 25 Jahre ohne ausgekommen, da brauch ich sowas jetzt auch nicht.
- Erfolge sind mir ebenfalls schnuppe. Ich hatte auf meiner 360 nur ein Spiel mit vollem Gamerscore. Klar, man kann ein wenig vor seinen Freunden damit angeben, aber ich wie gesagt brauch es nicht.
- Spiele wie BF (also mit starkem MP-Anteil spiel ich so gut wie gar nicht. Ich bin 90% Singleplayerspieler.
- Klar gibt es mal Probleme am PC, weil nunmal jeder Nutzer ne andere Hardwarezusammenstellung hat. Bisher gabs aber in meiner PC-Geschichte nicht ein Problem, was nicht irgendwie gelöst wurde.
- Ich spiel auch gern vieles mit Gamepad. Wenn die dann nicht unterstützt werden, ist das nat. ärgerlich. Aber für sowas gibt es auch nette Tools, z.b. xpadder.
- Ich labere wenn ich zocke über Skype. Tu ich aber auch nicht oft. Find ich sehr bequem. Da kann man wenigstens weiterlabern, wenn das Spiel abstürzt 

Letztenendes muss das jeder selber wissen. Den bequemen "Spiel-einlegen-und-loszocken" - Vorteil haben die neuen Konsolen eh lange eingebüßt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> Folgende Gründe bewegen mich derzeit dazu:
> - Spielstände können nicht in die Cloud gelegt werden (außer bei neuen Games via Origin, Steam)


 Wie meinst Du das jetzt? Du WILLST Spielstände in der Cloud oder es STÖRT dich, wenn sie in die Cloud gehen? ^^ Bei Konsolen wird ja auch nicht alles in einer Cloud gespeichert, oder?

Und am PC: man kann doch seine Spielstände auch per Tools noch woanders sichern, wozu ist die Cloud dann so wichtig?



> - Kein zentrales Erfolge-System, die fliegen rum wie wilde Hühner einige bei Origin einige bei Steam, Uplay usw.


 Was meinst Du damit? Du willst nen Achievement-Service, der ALLE Games umfasst, die du hast? Geht es Dir dabei darum, Achievements zu HABEN oder geht es darum, dass es eine zentrale Stelle gibt, an der andere ALLE Deine Achievements sehen können?




> - Auf dem PC sind sehr viele Cheater unterwegs (BF3, BF4), sieht man gut, wenn mal ein Server GGC Stream protected ist, wie viele Leute doch in einer Runde so fliegen wegen Aimbot oder Multihack Violation


 Die Frage ist, was "viele" sind. Ich hab viel BF3 gespielt und nie einen klaren Cheater gesehen, und wenn mal einer von 32 doch cheatet, ist mir das an sich egal, da freu ich mich um so mehr, wenn ich den trotzdem erledige bzw. sein Team verliert. Zudem: du hast ja nicht nur die 2-3 Games - ist es dann so wichtig, ob in manchen Multiplayer-Modi vlt. weniger oder mehr gecheatet wird, dass Du deswegen die Platform wechseln würdest? Ich selber finde allein das Feeling per Maus so viel besser, dass ich selbst dafür den ein oder anderen Cheater in Kauf nehmen würde  



> - Auf dem PC habe ich immer Probleme wie: "Programm funktioniert nicht mehr", Treiber, usw.


 das ist nicht normal, das geht auch ohne Probleme. Natürlich haben aber Games vor allem kurz nach Release immer mal kleine Probleme, weil es eben am PC Millionen unterschiedlicher Kombinationen aus Hardware und Treibern gibt. Aber auch bei Konsolengames sind immer mal Patches nötig, dafür hast Du am PC die stärkere Technik.




> - Einige Titel nicht mit Gamepad spielbar: Dragon Age, Mass Effect usw.


 ist das denn wichtig? Einige Titel sind halt per Pad auch nicht zu empfehlen, zB ein reinrassiges Strategiegame per Pad wäre grauenhaft, oder ein actionreicher Shooter ist auch per Maus viel präziser steuerbar. Und wenn es ums Sofa-Lümmeln geht, kann man sich ja auch kabellose Maus+Tastatur besorgen  



> - Kommunikation nur über Teamspeak, ingame total unüblich


 Ob es nun ein Tool ist, das eh jeder hat, oder eine ingame-Funktion, das ist doch an sich egal, oder nicht? ^^



Wenn diese Punkte für dich alle wichtig sind, vor allem so was wie "Plattform-globale Achievements", dann nimm ruhig ne Konsole. Nen PC kann man aber halt inzwischen rein technisch auch (bis auf die Games, die man definitiv besser per Maus spielt) wie ne Konsole nutzen, nur dass man die stärkere Technik hat und flexibler ist, zudem sind die Games günstiger. Ne Konsole wiederum ist halt simpel - im positiven und negativen Sinne. Es gibt weniger Probleme und alles ist aufeinander abgestimmt, dafür ist die Technik recht mau und die Games teuer. 

So oder so: warum nicht ZUsätzlich ne Konsole?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was "viele" sind. Ich hab viel BF3 gespielt und nie einen klaren Cheater gesehen, und wenn mal einer von 32 doch cheatet, ist mir das an sich egal, da freu ich mich um so mehr, wenn ich den trotzdem erledige bzw. sein Team verliert. Zudem: du hast ja nicht nur die 2-3 Games - ist es dann so wichtig, ob in manchen Multiplayer-Modi vlt. weniger oder mehr gecheatet wird, dass Du deswegen die Platform wechseln würdest? Ich selber finde allein das Feeling per Maus so viel besser, dass ich selbst dafür den ein oder anderen Cheater in Kauf nehmen würde


 
Zumal Konsolen auch kein Garant für cheaterfreies Spielen sind.

GTA 5 Online: Rockstar geht mit Ingame-Strafen gegen Cheater vor


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2014)

vor allem anderen solltest du dir die frage stellen, ob es auf der konsole deiner wahl überhaupt das angebot an titeln gibt, die du bevorzugst spielst. einem echtzeitstrategie- oder mmorpg-liebhaber würd ich nämlich mit sicherheit keine konsole empfehlen. 
mit dem pad scheinst du ja klarzukommen (auch in shootern?), demnach stellt sich die frage nicht.


----------



## TatzyXY (25. April 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank an ALLE für die bisherige konstruktiven Einwände, ist ja gar kein Vergleich zum Gamestar-Forum.



> Wie meinst Du das jetzt? Du WILLST Spielstände in der Cloud oder es STÖRT dich, wenn sie in die Cloud gehen? ^^ Bei Konsolen wird ja auch nicht alles in einer Cloud gespeichert, oder?
> 
> Und am PC: man kann doch seine Spielstände auch per Tools noch woanders sichern, wozu ist die Cloud dann so wichtig?



Ich möchte alles zentral an einem Ort wie bei der 360 haben. Ich habe zwei X-Boxen eine im Wohnzimmer die andere im Spielzimmer. Dort ist es sehr praktisch, dass man alle Saves in die Cloud legen kann. Gehe ich ins Wohnzimmer kann ich genau da weiter zocken, wo ich im Spielzimmer zu aufgehört habe.

Vor einiger Zeit bin ich auf den PC übergesprungen und vermisse nun dieses Feature. Ich könnte tatsächlich am PC versuchen meine Saves immer irgendwie in die Dropbox oder so zu schmeißen aber das ist mir viel zu viel manueller Eingriff. 



> Was meinst Du damit? Du willst nen Achievement-Service, der ALLE Games umfasst, die du hast? Geht es Dir dabei darum, Achievements zu HABEN oder geht es darum, dass es eine zentrale Stelle gibt, an der andere ALLE Deine Achievements sehen können?


Ich möchte meine Erfolge einsehen können, welche ich habe und welche nicht. Außerdem ist es sehr blöd wenn diese verteilt sind also bei Steam, Origin und Uplay. Einen Score ausrechnen ist somit auch nicht möglich. Dragon Age geht sogar eine ganz andere Richtung, Nur Ingame-Erfolge die dann auf der BioWare-Website einsehbar sind. Also noch eine Website dazu wo Erfolge verstreut sind.



> Die Frage ist, was "viele" sind. Ich hab viel BF3 gespielt und nie einen klaren Cheater gesehen, und wenn mal einer von 32 doch cheatet, ist mir das an sich egal, da freu ich mich um so mehr, wenn ich den trotzdem erledige bzw. sein Team verliert. Zudem: du hast ja nicht nur die 2-3 Games - ist es dann so wichtig, ob in manchen Multiplayer-Modi vlt. weniger oder mehr gecheatet wird, dass Du deswegen die Platform wechseln würdest? Ich selber finde allein das Feeling per Maus so viel besser, dass ich selbst dafür den ein oder anderen Cheater in Kauf nehmen würde


Nun kommt es, ich zocke BF4 und BF3 am PC ausschließlich mit dem Controller. Habe eigentlich recht viel Übung darin. Cheater auf dem PC gibt es keine Frage. Wie gesagt auf GGC-Stream sieht man immer wunderbar wie viele doch in einem Game rausfliegen. Geoneshotted zu werden über die ganze Map mit einem Medipack oder Munitionskiste ist einfach nicht cool. Aber ja du hast recht, sollte man die Plattform wechseln nur wegen ein oder zwei Games?!



> das ist nicht normal, das geht auch ohne Probleme. Natürlich haben aber Games vor allem kurz nach Release immer mal kleine Probleme, weil es eben am PC Millionen unterschiedlicher Kombinationen aus Hardware und Treibern gibt. Aber auch bei Konsolengames sind immer mal Patches nötig, dafür hast Du am PC die stärkere Technik.


Ich sag nur The Witcher 2 Crash to Desktop ein Fehler der bekannt aber immer noch nicht behoben wurde  - Sehr schwierig es so zu spielen.



> ist das denn wichtig? Einige Titel sind halt per Pad auch nicht zu empfehlen, zB ein reinrassiges Strategiegame per Pad wäre grauenhaft, oder ein actionreicher Shooter ist auch per Maus viel präziser steuerbar. Und wenn es ums Sofa-Lümmeln geht, kann man sich ja auch kabellose Maus+Tastatur besorgen


Dragon Age zocke ich gerade im Sofa mit Maus und Keyboard aber bequem ist wirklich etwas anderes. Vor allem die Maus auf dem Sofa zu steuern da bekommt man wirklich Gelenk schmerzen.



> Ob es nun ein Tool ist, das eh jeder hat, oder eine ingame-Funktion, das ist doch an sich egal, oder nicht? ^^


Auf der Box damals habe ich so viele Leute kennengelernt, wenn ich den PC-Way gehe also über Teamspeak werde ich erstmal mega angeschnauzt was ich den auf deren Teamspeak zu suchen habe. Leute lerne ich auf den PC also kaum noch kennen, da keine Kommunikation mehr stattfindet.



> Wenn diese Punkte für dich alle wichtig sind, vor allem so was wie "Plattform-globale Achievements", dann nimm ruhig ne Konsole. Nen PC kann man aber halt inzwischen rein technisch auch (bis auf die Games, die man definitiv besser per Maus spielt) wie ne Konsole nutzen, nur dass man die stärkere Technik hat und flexibler ist, zudem sind die Games günstiger. Ne Konsole wiederum ist halt simpel - im positiven und negativen Sinne. Es gibt weniger Probleme und alles ist aufeinander abgestimmt, dafür ist die Technik recht mau und die Games teuer.


Schwieriges Thema ich/man bräuchte irgendwie einen hybriden aus beiden aber das gibt es ja leider nicht.



> So oder so: warum nicht ZUsätzlich ne Konsole?


Hab schon zwei Konsolen, es geht mir nur darum diese nun auch verstärkt zu nutzen. Also nicht mehr zum Steam-Sale alles leer kaufen und auf dem PC zocken, sondern die Konsole als das primär Medium nutzen. Eventuell gibt dies mir das bessere Gaming-Erlebnis. Kann aber natürlich auch sein, das ich mich da Ire.


Es geht auch darum ob ich mir nun bald eine PS4 zulegen soll. Wenn ich jetzt sage, ich bleib sowieso auf dem PC, dann brauch ich auch keine PS4. Da mich aber schon einige Sachen eklatant am PC stören, liebäugle ich die ganze Zeit mit der PS4. Ich will nur kein Fehler machen, später merke ich, Sache XY war ja viel besser am PC, warum bin ich bloß auf die Konsole umgestiegen.


----------



## TatzyXY (25. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vor allem anderen solltest du dir die frage stellen, ob es auf der konsole deiner wahl überhaupt das angebot an titeln gibt, die du bevorzugst spielst. einem echtzeitstrategie- oder mmorpg-liebhaber würd ich nämlich mit sicherheit keine konsole empfehlen.
> mit dem pad scheinst du ja klarzukommen (auch in shootern?), demnach stellt sich die frage nicht.



Ich zocke nahezu alles mit dem Pad auch wenn es keine Gamepad-Unterstützung hat, dann fertige ich mich Pinnacle Game Profiler ein Profil Keyboard zu Gamepad an und zocke es so  - Leider gibt es einige Games, bei der die Software Probleme macht. - Mir macht es auch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Gamepad gegen Keyboard und Mouse Gamer zu zocken (BF3 u. BF4). Auf der Konsole sind die Gegner doch ein bisschen zu schwach geworden, wenn man Jahre mit Gamepad gegen Maus und Keyboard Gamer spielt. Daher gibt es eigentlich kein Game mehr, welches ich nicht mit Gamepad zocken kann.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank an ALLE für die bisherige konstruktiven Einwände, ist ja gar kein Vergleich zum Gamestar-Forum.


 
Keine Sorge, Trolle gibts hier auch. Und dieses Konsole vs PC-Thema zieht die auch für Gewöhnlich an. Viele denken halt sehr eingleisig. Wie Herb schon sagt: Man kann durchaus beides haben.


----------



## svd (25. April 2014)

Ich meine auch, dass es immer auf die Spiele ankommt.

In allen anderen Punkten unterscheiden sich die Systeme, im Kern, wirklich nicht mehr großartig, auch wenn Puristen beider Lager jetzt Erschütterungen in der Macht spüren mögen.

Den größten Vorteil der Konsolen sehe ich allerdings noch immer in der Handhabung von DRM. Die Vielfalt von Kopierschutzmechanismen, aufgezwungenen Clients, etc. sind mir auf dem PC schlicht ein Gräuel und ich habe natürlich auch einige davon auf dem Rechner. Trotzdem ist das, gar nicht mal so selten, ein Grund, mich bewusst gegen ein Spiel zu entscheiden...
Und es ist, nach meinen Erfahrungen, auf der Konsole bisher immer bequemer gewesen, einem Multiplayerspiel beizutreten. 

Persönlich gäbe ich den neuen Konsolen aber noch etwas Zeit (mindestens ein Jahr oder vlt. sogar eine Hardware Revision), sich zu etablieren. Die derzeit erhältlichen Exklusivtitel sind wahrlich keine "Must-Haves" oder lediglich Wochenendfutter (also Spiele, die gemütlich in zwei Tagen und dann nie wieder durchgespielt werden). Der Rest ja eh nur Multiplattform Spiele und Neuauflagen von "Klassikern" vergangener Generationen.

Die Wartezeit lässt sich prima mit einem PC überbrücken. Heute bekommst du für vergleichsweise wenig Geld unheimlich viel Hardware. Wer keine Probleme damit hat, sich bei den Grafikdetails an den NG Konsolen zu orientieren, kann genauso mit 500€ (okay, eher 550€) ein System zusammenstellen, das mindestens "FullHD@30fps mit Ach und Krach" darstellen kann, in der Praxis aber weitaus flotter und schöner ist.


----------



## tapferertoaser (25. April 2014)

Also es kommt halt drauf an, da du ja anscheinen schon echt viel in Games investiert hast und da du ja BF 3/4 spielst würde ich mal davon ausgehen dein Rechner war auch nicht gerade billig oder ? Also ich hab auch beide sowohl meinen zugegeben ziemlich overzizten Rechner (siehe signatur ) als auch ne Xbox One, beide stehen nebneinander, da beide über meinen PC Bildschirm laufen. (Ich persönlich bin da einfach besser wennn ich nah davor sitze und nicht liege) Aber wenn würde ich dir auch die PS 4 empfehlen, ich bin mit meiner One nicht wirklich zufrieden und sie wird demnächst wohl auch auf Ebay landen. Der Hauptgrund für die One war Titanfall, was aber am Ende doch nicht so der Kracher ist aber naja was will man machen.
Dann gibt es Sachen wie BF die ich auf Konsole nicht so gut finde, da rennen halt doch extrem viele einfach an dir vorbei und denken nicht die spur dran mal zu reviven oder Ammo hinzuwerfen und jenachdem wie lange es dauern wird, bei der One vermuttlich nicht mehr lange, dann ist da die Leistung wieder ausgereizt ok ist sie ja jetzt schon und dann hat man bei BF wohl auch wieder keine 64 Mann mehr pro Server, was dann doch etwas nerven würde. ^^


----------



## TatzyXY (25. April 2014)

> Den größten Vorteil der Konsolen sehe ich allerdings noch immer in der Handhabung von DRM. Die Vielfalt von Kopierschutzmechanismen, aufgezwungenen Clients, etc. sind mir auf dem PC schlicht ein Gräuel und ich habe natürlich auch einige davon auf dem Rechner. Trotzdem ist das, gar nicht mal so selten, ein Grund, mich bewusst gegen ein Spiel zu entscheiden...
> Und es ist, nach meinen Erfahrungen, auf der Konsole bisher immer bequemer gewesen, einem Multiplayerspiel beizutreten.



Ich sag nur Anno 2070, ich darf es nur 4 Mal pro Monat installieren bei Hardware-Tausch erneut aktivieren. Obwohl es im Uplay verknüpft ist, muss jedes mal der Key erneut bei einer Installation eingegeben werden. DRM auf dem PC ist sehr nervig. Aber ich wäre wohl auch der einzige der sich ein Anno auf Konsole wünschen würde 



> Persönlich gäbe ich den neuen Konsolen aber noch etwas Zeit (mindestens ein Jahr oder vlt. sogar eine Hardware Revision), sich zu etablieren. Die derzeit erhältlichen Exklusivtitel sind wahrlich keine "Must-Haves" oder lediglich Wochenendfutter (also Spiele, die gemütlich in zwei Tagen und dann nie wieder durchgespielt werden). Der Rest ja eh nur Multiplattform Spiele und Neuauflagen von "Klassikern" vergangener Generationen.


Genau meine Meinung, erstmal abwarten und die Kinder-Krankheiten ausmerzen. Die Titel sind auch noch nicht so Ultra.
Aber zuerst muss ich mir überlegen, welche Plattform für mich die richtige ist. PC bleiben oder zu PS4 switchen...



> Die Wartezeit lässt sich prima mit einem PC überbrücken. Heute bekommst du für vergleichsweise wenig Geld unheimlich viel Hardware. Wer keine Probleme damit hat, sich bei den Grafikdetails an den NG Konsolen zu orientieren, kann genauso mit 500€ (okay, eher 550€) ein System zusammenstellen, das mindestens "FullHD@30fps mit Ach und Krach" darstellen kann, in der Praxis aber weitaus flotter und schöner ist.


Meine Erfahrung mit dem PC ist aber eine andere. Mein PC vor 7 Jahren Kaufpreis 1550 Euro, kann Battlefield 3 nichtmal mehr in 800 x 600 darstellen. Die weitaus älteren Konsolen schaffen BF3 noch mit 720p. Eine PS4 für 399 Euro scheint langfristig eventuell die bessere Lösung zu sein, Preis/ Leistung. Aber zur Überbrückung ist der PC natürlich wirklich prima. Vielleicht bleibe ich ja auch auf dem PC.



> Also es kommt halt drauf an, da du ja anscheinen schon echt viel in Games investiert hast und da du ja BF 3/4 spielst würde ich mal davon ausgehen dein Rechner war auch nicht gerade billig oder ? Also ich hab auch beide sowohl meinen zugegeben ziemlich overzizten Rechner (siehe signatur ) als auch ne Xbox One, beide stehen nebneinander, da beide über meinen PC Bildschirm laufen. (Ich persönlich bin da einfach besser wennn ich nah davor sitze und nicht liege) Aber wenn würde ich dir auch die PS 4 empfehlen, ich bin mit meiner One nicht wirklich zufrieden und sie wird demnächst wohl auch auf Ebay landen. Der Hauptgrund für die One war Titanfall, was aber am Ende doch nicht so der Kracher ist aber naja was will man machen.
> Dann gibt es Sachen wie BF die ich auf Konsole nicht so gut finde, da rennen halt doch extrem viele einfach an dir vorbei und denken nicht die spur dran mal zu reviven oder Ammo hinzuwerfen und jenachdem wie lange es dauern wird, bei der One vermuttlich nicht mehr lange, dann ist da die Leistung wieder ausgereizt ok ist sie ja jetzt schon und dann hat man bei BF wohl auch wieder keine 64 Mann mehr pro Server, was dann doch etwas nerven würde. ^^


Ich habe zwei baugleiche PCs im Wert von c.a. 1200 Euro vor 5 Monaten gekauft (für mich und meine Freundin). Aber die sind ja nicht weg! - Nun überlegen wir uns halt zwei PS4 zu kaufen, weil der Spaß bei MP-Matches damals auf der 360 um einiges besser war und halt der PC recht viele Probleme hat bzw. Features fehlen einfach. 

Wir wollen aber nicht zwei PS4 kaufen und merken dann auf dem PC war aber doch so einiges besser bzw. anders. Daher hier dieser Forum-Post um eventuell Erfahrungen von anderen PC zu Konsolen Nutzer ab-zugreifen und somit keine unnötige Investition zu tätigen


----------



## svd (25. April 2014)

Ach, die PCs sind noch so neu? Die halten ja dann gute zwei Jahre. Perfekt.  Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall warten.

Leg eine Deadline zB auf "The Witcher 3" oder "Star Citizen". Wenn diese Spiele nur mit einer 400€ Grafikkarte liefen, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, kannst du ja den Spielemarkt als Gesamtes betrachten und entscheiden, ob du nochmal Geld in die Rechner stecken magst oder diese vorwiegend nur noch  für Strategiespiele nützt und den Rest auf Konsole verlagerst.

Aber wenn's dich schon sehr juckt, wäre doch *eine* PS4 mit *zweitem* Controller ja ein guter Kompromiss. Ihr müsst ja nicht unbedingt gleich auf zwei Konsolen testen. Spielt doch zuerst was gemeinsam. (Vlt. ist es ja auch spannender, euer Spielzimmer mit der Welt zu teilen, als Killzone zu zocken...)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. April 2014)

Letztendlich kommt es wirklich einfach nur auf deine Vorlieben an und wie du dementsprechend deine Schwerpunkte setzt. Das muss eben jeder für sich allein entscheiden. Vor- und Nachteile bieten beide Plattformen. Wie aber bereits einige angemerkt haben, ist es nicht verkehrt, zweigleisig zu fahren, sofern man denn nicht finanziell oder aus irgendwelchen Prinzipien unbedingt an nur eine Plattform gebunden sein will. Für mich ist einfach der finanzielle Aspekt der entscheidende Faktor. Eine PS4 kommt für mich erst dann ins Haus, wenn der Preis gesunken ist und es eine Menge Must-Have-Exklusiv-Titel gibt, die ich wirklich nicht verpassen will. 

Gamer, die sich mehr für die Videospiele selbst und nicht das Drumherum interessieren, zocken sowohl auf Konsole und PC. Dass es erstklassige Spiele teils exklusiv für beide Systeme gibt, ist eine Tatsache. Wenn keine finanziellen Dinge oder eben Prinzipien, über die Fanboys beider Lager in Mengen verfügen, im Wege stehen, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, würde ich behaupten. Videospiele sind nämlich toll. Ob mit Controller oder Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2014)

Du hast an sich ein Luxusproblem: du HAST ja eh beides schon jetzt, kaufst für beides Spiele - es geht da also offenbar nicht darum, dass Du mit Mühe und Not 600€ gespart hast und nun überlegst: neuer PC oder Konsole? Ich sehe da an sich gar keine Veranlassung, dass Du dich da überhaupt für eine Seite entscheiden musst, zumindest nicht jetzt schon 


Und wegen zB Teamspeak: also, ich hab schon oft bei nem Kumpel CoD oder BF auf der PS3 gespielt, da hast Du auch immer wieder Trolle im Voicechat. Es ist auch klar: wenn sich da jetzt zB 4 Leute verabredet haben und dann kommt einer dazu, der Null Ahnung von deren Taktik&co hat, dann wollen die den natürlich nicht im Channel haben  da ist - egal ob Konsole oder PC - an sich eher so was wie ein Clan zu empfehlen. Das muss ja keiner sein, der Ambitionen hat: es gibt auch genug Fun-Clans, bei denen es nur darum geht, dass man sich untereinander eher mal kennt als wenn man als Lonely Wolf ins Spiel geht. Teils haben ja auch Foren wie z.B. auch bei unserer Schwester PCGH bei Steam ne eigene Gruppe, so dass Du immer schauen kannst, ob einer aus dem Forum grad in nem Multplayergame drin ist, was Du auch grad spielen willst.

Gamepad: klar KANN man per Pad auch am PC Shooter spielen, aber per Maus geht es immer noch deutlich besser, zumindest als "Fußsoldat" - im Heli oder Panzer bei BF3 ist wiederum ein Pad sicher sogar besser.



Für mich persönlich kommt eine Konsole nicht in Frage, weil ich am PC einfach immer noch mehr Möglichkeiten (auch abseits vom Gaming) habe und sogar brauche, also "einen PC" brauche ich so oder so, Aber auch für Games: ich kann ihn leicht aufrüsten kann, günstigere Spiele bekommen (vor allem im Steam-Sale) und bei Bedarf trotzdem so spielen, als sei es eine Konsole. Die ganzen Gründe, die für DICH eine Konsole attraktiver machen, sind für MICH nicht relevant - daran siehst Du, dass es von Dir abhängt, was DU dazu meinst. Wir können nur unsere Ansichten schildern und sachliche Ideen geben, aber keinen objektiv "richtigen" Rat, weil das anhand Deiner Schilderung nicht geht.  es gibt da eindeutigere Fälle, wo man sagen kann "auf jeden Fall PC" oder "ganz klar Konsole!", aber bei Dir geht es an sich nicht, eben auch weil du ja beides schon hast und es nicht darum geht, dass Du vlt mühsam gespartes Geld in den Sand setzt.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> - Spielstände können nicht in die Cloud gelegt werden (außer bei neuen Games via Origin, Steam)


Spielstände kann man mit einem simplen Copy Tool automatisiert zB in den Dropbox Ordner kopieren und hochladen lassen.



> - Kein zentrales Erfolge-System, die fliegen rum wie wilde Hühner einige bei Origin einige bei Steam, Uplay usw.


Nur, wenn man kein entsprechendes Programm installiert, zB Playfire.



> - Auf dem PC habe ich immer Probleme wie: "Programm funktioniert nicht mehr", Treiber, usw.


Welche Probleme?



> - Einige Titel nicht mit Gamepad spielbar: Dragon Age, Mass Effect usw.


Mit Programmen wie JoytoKey kriegt man eigentlich jedes Spiel Gamepad tauglich. 
Ich spiel allerdings trotzdem alles mit M+T



> - Kommunikation nur über Teamspeak, ingame total unüblich


Ich hab nicht gern ein Headset auf - zudem hör ich gerne Musik nebenher; abgesehen davon muß man ja auch gar nicht in jedem Spiel zeitkritisch kommunizieren - oftmals reicht da doch auch der Chat.

Ich habe eine komplette Liste meiner Gedanken auf meiner Website zusammengefasst: PC vs. Konsole - X-VERSUS-Y.EU - Derzeit ist für mich die Konsole der Gewinner. Aber ist dies auch in der Praxis so? - Bitte beachtet, dass die Website eigentlich nicht wirklich Public ist sondern eher für mich als Gegenüberstellung-Werkzeug verschiedener Dinge benutzt wird.



> Versteht mich nicht falsch es soll hier kein PC-Bashing sein oder werden.
> Ich frage mich nur langsam einfach, ob es nicht für mich an der Zeit ist den PC hinter mich zu lassen, da ich auf der Konsole ein eventuell besseres Gesamterlebnis habe.


Du tust ja gerade so, als sei eine Konsole das Gymnasium, bezogen auf die Hauptschule PC. 

Aus deiner Webseite:


> Des Weiteren sind oft PC-Games für die Maus optimiert, was dann mit dem Controller nicht perfekt zu bedienen ist. Andersherum stellt das kein Problem da, da auf der Konsole alles Gamepad optimiert ist und mit der Maus und Tastatur auf der Konsole sowieso gut bedient werden kann.


Natürlich stellt das andersrum genauso ein Problem dar. Schliesslich sind Konsolengames üblicherweise auf Gamepads optimiert und dann mit Maus mindergut bedienbar (Dead Space 1 hatte zb so eine vermurkste Maussteuerung)



> Die Voraussetzungen auf einer Konsole sind für jeden Gleich, wer eine Konsole hat, da es immer die selbe Hardware, etc. ist. Auflösung, Gamepad, FPS, etc. sind unter allen Gamern gleich.


Und wenn der Controller scheiße ist oder man nicht mit dem zurecht kommt, hat man Pech, denn es gibt keinen anderen. Toller Vorteil.


----------



## TatzyXY (26. April 2014)

> svd
> Ach, die PCs sind noch so neu? Die halten ja dann gute zwei Jahre. Perfekt.  Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall warten.
> 
> Leg eine Deadline zB auf "The Witcher 3" oder "Star Citizen". Wenn diese Spiele nur mit einer 400€ Grafikkarte liefen, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, kannst du ja den Spielemarkt als Gesamtes betrachten und entscheiden, ob du nochmal Geld in die Rechner stecken magst oder diese vorwiegend nur noch für Strategiespiele nützt und den Rest auf Konsole verlagerst.
> ...


Stimmt erstmal eine und die PS4 testen, verkaufen könnte ich die dann ja immer noch, wenn es mir nicht gefällt und das Gaming auf dem PC doch besser ist. Anfang 2015 kann man es aber sicher besser beurteilen, ob eine lohnt oder nicht. The Witcher 3 wird sicher SUPER 




> Herbboy
> Du hast an sich ein Luxusproblem: du HAST ja eh beides schon jetzt, kaufst für beides Spiele - es geht da also offenbar nicht darum, dass Du mit Mühe und Not 600€ gespart hast und nun überlegst: neuer PC oder Konsole? Ich sehe da an sich gar keine Veranlassung, dass Du dich da überhaupt für eine Seite entscheiden musst, zumindest nicht jetzt schon


Es eilt nicht, nur ich möchte mich irgendwie gerne auf eine Plattform festlegen, wo ich meine Games die nächsten 5 Jahre drauf kaufen werde.




> Und wegen zB Teamspeak: also, ich hab schon oft bei nem Kumpel CoD oder BF auf der PS3 gespielt, da hast Du auch immer wieder Trolle im Voicechat. Es ist auch klar: wenn sich da jetzt zB 4 Leute verabredet haben und dann kommt einer dazu, der Null Ahnung von deren Taktik&co hat, dann wollen die den natürlich nicht im Channel haben  da ist - egal ob Konsole oder PC - an sich eher so was wie ein Clan zu empfehlen. Das muss ja keiner sein, der Ambitionen hat: es gibt auch genug Fun-Clans, bei denen es nur darum geht, dass man sich untereinander eher mal kennt als wenn man als Lonely Wolf ins Spiel geht. Teils haben ja auch Foren wie z.B. auch bei unserer Schwester PCGH bei Steam ne eigene Gruppe, so dass Du immer schauen kannst, ob einer aus dem Forum grad in nem Multplayergame drin ist, was Du auch grad spielen willst.


Fun-Clan hört sich gut an, so hätte ich meinen eigen Server auch sicher mal voll bekommen  - Interessant mit der Steamgruppe aber BF3 u. 4 läuft leider nur über Origin.



> Gamepad: klar KANN man per Pad auch am PC Shooter spielen, aber per Maus geht es immer noch deutlich besser, zumindest als "Fußsoldat" - im Heli oder Panzer bei BF3 ist wiederum ein Pad sicher sogar besser.


Bei WASD und Maus breche ich mir die Gelenke  - Irgendwie bin ich dafür nicht gemacht. Ich gebe es ja zu, dass es für viele mit dem Pad eine Qual ist. Aber für mich nach 10 Jahren Shooter mit Gamepad hat man es irgendwann drauf, sogar so gut, dass ich ohne Probleme bei BF 3 und BF 4 immer unter den ersten fünf bin.



> Für mich persönlich kommt eine Konsole nicht in Frage, weil ich am PC einfach immer noch mehr Möglichkeiten (auch abseits vom Gaming) habe und sogar brauche, also "einen PC" brauche ich so oder so, Aber auch für Games: ich kann ihn leicht aufrüsten kann, günstigere Spiele bekommen (vor allem im Steam-Sale) und bei Bedarf trotzdem so spielen, als sei es eine Konsole. Die ganzen Gründe, die für DICH eine Konsole attraktiver machen, sind für MICH nicht relevant - daran siehst Du, dass es von Dir abhängt, was DU dazu meinst. Wir können nur unsere Ansichten schildern und sachliche Ideen geben, aber keinen objektiv "richtigen" Rat, weil das anhand Deiner Schilderung nicht geht.  es gibt da eindeutigere Fälle, wo man sagen kann "auf jeden Fall PC" oder "ganz klar Konsole!", aber bei Dir geht es an sich nicht, eben auch weil du ja beides schon hast und es nicht darum geht, dass Du vlt mühsam gespartes Geld in den Sand setzt.


Der Steam-Sale wird mir sicher auf einer Konsole fehlen, aber bei PSN Plus gibt es ja auch jeden Monat zwei Spiele gratis. Genau richtig, ich habe scheinbar spezielle Wünsche ans Gaming, wo ein PC-Gamer sagt, was ein Quatsch brauch ich nicht. Es geht wirklich nicht ums Geld, sondern einfach nur um die Frage PC-Gaming oder Konsole, wo soll ich in Zukunft die Games für kaufen. Eine wirklich hilfreiche Antwort, danke! - Ich werde die Liste auf meiner Website wohl noch um ein paar Argumente erweitern und dann gucken ob für mich Pro PC oder Pro Konsole raus kommt. Wenn es Konsole werden sollte, dann werde ich wohl die PS4 kaufen, die 360 ist nun wirklich in die Jahre gekommen.




> Spielstände kann man mit einem simplen Copy Tool automatisiert zB in den Dropbox Ordner kopieren und hochladen lassen.


 Auf dem PC liegen einige Saves in AppData, einige in Eigene Docs, andere wiederum direkt im Origin Ordner, usw. Nein, ich möchte nicht bei jedem Spiel manuell mich um die Savegames kümmern müssen, entweder es hat Cloud-Saves oder nicht. ich finde es ja toll, dass Origin und Steam eine Cloud-Funktion haben, aber auf den PC ist es dann immer mal wieder so, dass es dann ein Spiel gibt, welches die Cloud-Func dann doch nicht unterstützt wie zum Beispiel The Witcher 1. Schade eigentlich, sonst wäre es top.



> Nur, wenn man kein entsprechendes Programm installiert, zB Playfire.


Und was passiert mit den ganzen BioWare Titeln (15% meiner kompletten Origin Games), die ihr eigens Erfolg-System haben (ohne Steam und Origin), nämlich nur auf deren eigenen Websites. Die sind leider nicht in Playfire enthalten, da die Erfolge nicht in Origin oder Steam drin sind. Genau, dass selbe wie mit der Cloud, coole Sache aber leider auf dem PC zu verstreut. Ich könnte auf dem PC nichtmal sagen, welchen GameScore ich habe, da ich dann erstmal mit den Taschenrechner auf Uplay, Steam, Origin alle Bio Websites (Dragon Age, Mass Effect) zusammen rechnen müsste.



> Welche Probleme?


The Witcher 2 - Crash to Desktop ist bei mir gerade aktuell.
Siehe: https://www.google.de/search?site=&....0....0...1c.1.42.hp..2.24.2045.0.54mhARh9P4o
Den deutschen Umlaute-Fix sowie Keyboard auf english stellen habe ich schon versucht, bringt nichts. Wenn du eine Lösung hast, würde ich mich darüber sehr freuen.



> Mit Programmen wie JoytoKey kriegt man eigentlich jedes Spiel Gamepad tauglich.
> Ich spiel allerdings trotzdem alles mit M+T


Ja und Nein, The Witcher 1 habe ich mit Pinnacle Game Profiler perfekt mit dem Gamepad spielbar hinbekommen.
Bei MassEffect gab es starke Probleme mit dem Tool (der Charakter drehte sich manchmal einfach)



> Und wenn der Controller scheiße ist oder man nicht mit dem zurecht kommt, hat man Pech, denn es gibt keinen anderen. Toller Vorteil.


Und spätestens jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo man für dich sagen kann. Keine Konsole, da dass Eingabegerät dir nicht passt. Dies muss aber ja nicht auf mich oder eventuell andere zutreffen.


@all
Vielen Dank nochmal für die wirkliche sachliche Analyse und bisherige Hilfestellung.
Der Unterschied zum Gamestar-Forum sind einfach Welten, hier ist kaum Trolling! Finde ich wirklich sehr angenehm!


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> Auf dem PC liegen einige Saves in AppData, einige in Eigene Docs, andere wiederum direkt im Origin Ordner, usw. Nein, ich möchte nicht bei jedem Spiel manuell mich um die Savegames kümmern müssen, entweder es hat Cloud-Saves oder nicht.


Das müßtest du aber nur 1x pro Spiel Installation machen - also nicht dauernd.



> Ich könnte auf dem PC nichtmal sagen, welchen GameScore ich habe, da ich dann erstmal mit den Taschenrechner auf Uplay, Steam, Origin alle Bio Websites (Dragon Age, Mass Effect) zusammen rechnen müsste.


Ich hab noch nie den Sinn hinter einem spielübergreifenden "Gamer Score" verstanden. Wie will man überhaupt sinnvoll abwägen, ob zum Beispiel das Lösen von allen Riddler Rätseln in Batman Arkham City mehr oder weniger wert ist, als das Durchspielen einer Instanz im heroischen Modus von WoW oder das Erreichen einer möglichst hohen Punktzahl in einem Level von Defense Grid (Tower Defense Spiel)?

Das sind doch völlig verschiedene Anforderungen an den Spieler, die man gar nicht miteinander vergleichen und daher erst recht nicht sinnvoll aufeinander addieren *kann.*



> The Witcher 2 - Crash to Desktop ist bei mir gerade aktuell.


OK, sicher gibt es den einen oder anderen Bug. Aber derart angehäuft wie deine Formulierung das naheliegt, ist es definitiv nicht.

Einen Crash to Desktop habe ich in den letzten 5 Jahren gefühlte 1x erlebt. Zusammen mit nicht mehr reagierenden Programmen vielleicht 10x - wie gesagt: in 5 Jahren!



> Bei MassEffect gab es starke Probleme mit dem Tool (der Charakter drehte sich manchmal einfach)


In Joy2Key kann man eine Deadzone einstellen, so daß die Gamepadjoysticks, die nicht 100%ig exakt in der Mitte stehen, eben nicht zu einem "ständig nach rechts laufen/drehen" führen.



> Und spätestens jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo man für dich sagen kann. Keine Konsole, da dass Eingabegerät dir nicht passt.


Ich schrieb diesen Satz allgemeingültig. *Man *hat keinerlei Auswahl, wenn es nur den einen Controller gibt und ist diesem quasi "ausgeliefert".

Am PC hingegen kann *man *problemlos diverseste Steuerungshardware anschliessen. Seien es jetzt Mäuse mit mehr oder weniger Tasten, Scrollrädern, höher, größer, kleiner, auf der Seite liegend; Trackballs in diversen Größen und Designs, Tastaturen mechanischer oder Gummimatten Bauart oder abgetrennten Tastenblocks oder Joysticks oder Gamepads oder Handschuhe oder Touchpads oder oder oder ... wer am PC nicht die optimale Eingabemöglichkeit findet, hat nur noch nicht lange genug gesucht.


----------



## Kreon (26. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> Auf dem PC liegen einige Saves in AppData, einige in Eigene Docs, andere wiederum direkt im Origin Ordner, usw. Nein, ich möchte nicht bei jedem Spiel manuell mich um die Savegames kümmern müssen, entweder es hat Cloud-Saves oder nicht. ich finde es ja toll, dass Origin und Steam eine Cloud-Funktion haben, aber auf den PC ist es dann immer mal wieder so, dass es dann ein Spiel gibt, welches die Cloud-Func dann doch nicht unterstützt wie zum Beispiel The Witcher 1. Schade eigentlich, sonst wäre es top.



Das Tool hier macht alles automatisch.


----------



## svd (26. April 2014)

Mmh, nicht schlecht. 
Schade, dabei hat Microsoft ja mit diesem "Meine Spiele" Ordner angefangen.
Das wäre nett gewesen, wenn alle Softwarestudios da konsequent die Savegames und Einstellungen reinkopiert hätten.


----------



## Ti1t (27. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> Bei WASD und Maus breche ich mir die Gelenke   - Irgendwie bin ich dafür nicht gemacht. Ich gebe es ja zu, dass es für  viele mit dem Pad eine Qual ist. Aber für mich nach 10 Jahren Shooter  mit Gamepad hat man es irgendwann drauf, sogar so gut, dass ich ohne  Probleme bei BF 3 und BF 4 immer unter den ersten fünf bin.







TatzyXY schrieb:


> @all
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die wirkliche sachliche Analyse und bisherige Hilfestellung.
> Der Unterschied zum Gamestar-Forum sind einfach Welten, hier ist kaum Trolling! Finde ich wirklich sehr angenehm!




Wenn du dir bei WASD + Maus die Hände brichst, muss man auch nicht mehr viel diskutieren. 
Denn dann ist eine Konsole definitiv besser für dich.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. April 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das Tool hier macht alles automatisch.


 
Das werde ich mir doch glatt auch mal anschauen. Letztens habe ich verzweifelt die FC3-Spielstände gesucht. Noch umständlicher geht es mit Uplay scheinbar nicht und dann ist es nochmal wieder an einem anderen Ort, wenn man es über Steam erworben hat. Manchmal wirklich ein unnötiger Krampf...


----------



## ReapOfEvil (27. April 2014)

TatzyXY schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich ihm Gamestar-Forum diese Frage gestellt habe und einfach nichts anderes als Troll-Post zu hören bekommen habe. Versuche ich es nochmal hier, eventuell sind die Leute hier ja aufgeschlossener und können wirklich etwas zur Diskussion beitragen.



Nur um mal eines klarzustellen:

DU hattest deinen Thread im GS Forum in einem völlig falschen Unterforum ("Smalltalk") gepostet, anstatt mal ein bischen weiter runterzuscrollen und dort deinen Thread im Spieleforum zu posten, wo dieser auch "normalerweise" hingehört. Das dort die Diskussionskultur im Smalltalk "andere Wege" geht, sollte auch einem klar sein. Also hör bitte auf dich zu beschweren, das du dort nicht die Antworten bekommen hattest, die du wolltest, nur weil du zu faul warst im richtigen Unterforum zu posten

Seltsam ist ja, das du hier im PCG Forum auf einmal das "richtige" Unterforum findest, im GS Forum wiederum nicht. Noch dreister geht deine Vorgehensweise gar nicht 


@Mods Sorry für OT, aber das musste ich einfach mal kurz loswerden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. April 2014)

ReapOfEvil schrieb:


> @Mods Sorry für OT, aber das musste ich einfach mal kurz loswerden.


 
Falls da noch Gesprächsbedarf besteht, bitte am besten per Mail privat klären. Dann ist alles wunderbar.


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

Nun gut, es stört dich, dass User in einem anderen Forum quasi generell als Trolle abgestempelt werden. Das ist verständlich.

Aber ist es denn verboten, sich im "Smalltalk" Bereich einigermaßen gepflegt auszudrücken oder ab und zu auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu verfassen? (Ich werfe sicher nicht den ersten Stein, selber trolle ich ja auch genug, auch wenn ich versuche, das zu minimieren. Hängt von meiner Laune ab. )

Wenn ich jetzt Korinthen kackte, könnte ich sogar anmerken, dass dieser Thread im "PC-Plattform Allgemein" Bereich gepostet worden ist. Dieser aber vlt. besser in "Konsolen & andere Plattformen" gehört hätte. 
Allerdings verwette ich mein linkes Ei, dass der Thread selbst auf der "Spielwiese" nie unangenehme Ausmaße angenommen hätte.
Wir haben sicher genug Forenmitglieder, die tendenziell zu "PC Master Rassismus" neigen und für Konsolen rein gar nichts (außer Hass) über haben. Doch die haben sich entschieden, diesen Thread schlicht zu ignorieren, anstatt Gift und Galle zu spucken, woran sie niemand gehindert hätte. Auch hier darf jeder, jederzeit seine Meinung (solange sie nicht wirklich absolut jedem Anstand und Ethik widerspricht) äußern, selbst wenn sie nicht gern gelesen wird.

Persönlich führe ich das doch stark auf das Durchschnittsalter der Forenmitglieder zurück, wobei ich mich natürlich komplett irren mag.
Aber das Vermögen, seine eigene Meinung auch mal bewusst nicht kundzutun, ist durchaus ein Akt der Weisheit. Und die kommt halt meist mit der Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## Ti1t (27. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Nun gut, es stört dich, dass User in einem anderen Forum quasi generell als Trolle abgestempelt werden. Das ist verständlich. Aber ist es denn verboten, sich im Smalltalk; Bereich einigermaßen gepflegt auszudrücken oder ab und zu auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu verfassen? (Ich werfe sicher nicht den ersten Stein, selber trolle ich ja auch genug, auch wenn ich versuche, das zu minimieren. Hängt von meiner Laune ab.



Bei öffentlichen Ausschreibungen sind die Anforderungen an Bewerber manchmal so speziell, dass da nur genau ein Bewerber darauf passt. Ganz koscher ist das nicht. Wenn der TE seine Vorstellungen nun so formuliert, dass nur Konsolen darauf passen, dann ist die Frage "Soll ich zur Konsole wechseln?" wohl nicht ganz erst gemeint und so melden sich dann auch Leute zu Wort, die es auch nicht ganz ernst meinen und ihren Spaß haben wollen.   

Im übrigen kann man sowohl auf PC als auch auf Konsolen spielen, genauso wie man im PC Games Forum und im Gamestar-Forum aktiv sein kann. Gerade wenn man es so dicke hat wie der TE.


----------



## svd (27. April 2014)

Da will ich dir in keinem Punkt widersprechen.

Aber obwohl es den Anschein hat, dass Tatzy sich, unbewusst oder nicht, schon längst für die Konsole entschieden hätte, muss das nicht unbedingt zutreffen. Sonst hätte er sie schon längst gekauft, denn am Geld scheint's ja nicht zu liegen.
Gerade wenn du auf etwas fixiert bist, übersiehst du leicht die Gegenargumente. Da kann es durchaus hilfreich sein, eine "objektivere" Meinung einzuholen.

Offensichtlich nicht ernst gemeinte Fragen sind für mich etwa: "Ich habe einen auf 4.5GHz übertakteten Core-i7, 32GB RAM und zwei GTX780Ti im SLI Verbund. Kann ich damit "Battlefield 4" auf Ultra spielen?" 
Also, da könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, eine unangebrachte Antwort zu schreiben...


----------



## TatzyXY (1. Mai 2014)

> Das Tool hier macht alles automatisch.


Wirklich interessant! So könnte ich mir dann eine Art Cloud Funktion mit diesem Tool und Dropbox nachbauen.
Ich werde es mal ausprobieren wie es sich mit meiner Steam-Libary verhält, danke für den Link.



> Schade, dabei hat Microsoft ja mit diesem "Meine Spiele" Ordner angefangen.
> Das wäre nett gewesen, wenn alle Softwarestudios da konsequent die Savegames und Einstellungen reinkopiert hätten.


100% meine Zustimmung! Ich liebe Standards!



> Seltsam ist ja, das du hier im PCG Forum auf einmal das "richtige" Unterforum findest, im GS Forum wiederum nicht. Noch dreister geht deine Vorgehensweise gar nicht


Ich habe mir einfach von dieser Liste eins ausgesucht: GameStar-Pinboard - Powered by vBulletin - Im Konsole-Forum fand ich es nicht passend, weil es ja eher darum geht vom PC zu wechseln. Hier im Forum gab es einen PC-Allgemein-Bereich, hätte es so einen Bereich im GS Forum gegeben, hätte ich es auch da rein gepackt. Btw: Im GS-Forum gibt es 14 Kategorien, hier c.a. 25 - Unterforen sind mir erst jetzt bekannt, dass es sowas bei GS oder PCGames überhaupt gibt. Ich bitte um Nachsicht bei einem Forum-Anfänger.



> Nun gut, es stört dich, dass User in einem anderen Forum quasi generell als Trolle abgestempelt werden. Das ist verständlich.
> 
> Aber ist es denn verboten, sich im "Smalltalk" Bereich einigermaßen gepflegt auszudrücken oder ab und zu auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag zu verfassen? (Ich werfe sicher nicht den ersten Stein, selber trolle ich ja auch genug, auch wenn ich versuche, das zu minimieren. Hängt von meiner Laune ab. )



Das habe ich auch gedacht. Die erste Seite hat einfach gar nicht mit meinem Problem zu tun. Eigentlich wurde ich nur beledigt bzw. meine Website, dann wurde mir eine Dreamcast empfohlen usw. Es tut mir Leid aber ich habe mich nicht wirklich gut aufgehoben im GS-Forum gefühlt. Und wie du schon sagst ich hätte gedacht das man sich auch normal im Smalltalk unterhalten kann, naja was aber wohl nicht der Fall ist. Als ob es anders auf der GS-Plattform gekommen wäre, wenn ich es in einem Unterforum gepostet hätte. Naja shit happens.

Falls es jemanden interessiert wie ich getrollt wurde, hier ist der Post: PC oder Konsole - Soll ich zur Konsole wechseln? - GameStar-Pinboard



> Wenn ich jetzt Korinthen kackte, könnte ich sogar anmerken, dass dieser Thread im "PC-Plattform Allgemein" Bereich gepostet worden ist. Dieser aber vlt. besser in "Konsolen & andere Plattformen" gehört hätte.
> Allerdings verwette ich mein linkes Ei, dass der Thread selbst auf der "Spielwiese" nie unangenehme Ausmaße angenommen hätte.
> Wir haben sicher genug Forenmitglieder, die tendenziell zu "PC Master Rassismus" neigen und für Konsolen rein gar nichts (außer Hass) über haben. Doch die haben sich entschieden, diesen Thread schlicht zu ignorieren, anstatt Gift und Galle zu spucken, woran sie niemand gehindert hätte. Auch hier darf jeder, jederzeit seine Meinung (solange sie nicht wirklich absolut jedem Anstand und Ethik widerspricht) äußern, selbst wenn sie nicht gern gelesen wird.


Ich habe wirklich nicht gedacht, dass der Smalltalk ein Problem darstellt. Anstand und Ethik habe ich schon ein bisschen im GS-Forum vermisst (siehe Link).



> Persönlich führe ich das doch stark auf das Durchschnittsalter der Forenmitglieder zurück, wobei ich mich natürlich komplett irren mag.
> Aber das Vermögen, seine eigene Meinung auch mal bewusst nicht kundzutun, ist durchaus ein Akt der Weisheit. Und die kommt halt meist mit der Lebenserfahrung


Sehe ich genauso, 100% meiner Zustimmung


@all
Im GS-Forum wurde zum Beispiel auch gar nicht auf meine Frage eingegangen, welche ich hier aber auch noch gerne einmal in den Raum schmeißen möchte, da ich mir hier eindeutig mehr davon verspreche.

Wie Ihr ja schon gemerkt habe liebäugele ich mit den Konsolen, aber ich schätze auch schon lange das Zocken auf dem PC.
Um beide Vorteile von PC un Konsole zu vereinen, wäre ich doch eigentlich genau der richtige Kandidat für die kommenden Steam-Machines, oder?
- Ich habe volle power Grafik, etc
- Kann alles mit Gamepad zocken 
- Spiele die für Steam-Maschine kommen, haben alle Cloud-Funktion
- Zentrale Erfolge, nämlich alle Steam-Maschine-Games werden diese auch haben
- usw.

Auf den Steam-Maschine erhoffe ich mir gewisse Standards für die Games. Nachteil, kommen wirklich alle Spiele dafür oder sagt zum Beispiel EA ein Battefield wird es darauf nie geben. Oder Ubisoft ein Watch_Dogs bzw. AC kommt nicht für die Steam-Maschine. Dann wäre so ein Gerät nämlich wieder sinnlos.


----------



## svd (1. Mai 2014)

Die "Steam Machine", bzw. "Steam OS" auf dem Rechner, hat anfangs echt wie eine Alternative geklungen. Das hätte mir gefallen: PC in wenigen Sekunden hochfahren, im Big Picture Modus Gamepad (oder M+T) schnappen, Spiel aussuchen und loszocken.

In der Praxis sieht's ja wohl wieder so aus, dass du darauf hoffen musst, dass Spiele gnädigerweise für Linux portiert werden. Das mag mit Engines wie zB der "Unreal 4" zwar gut gehen. Aber bis, wenn überhaupt, Steam OS eine große Rolle spielt, kann ich ja gleich eine PS4/ONE kaufen, hehe. 
Nee, einen vorhandenen PC kann (und will) eine Steam Machine einfach nicht ersetzen, weil es im Prinzip dasselbe Gerät ist. 
Und um deine Spieleauswahl möglichst breit zu halten, ist es eh lustiger, zusätzlich noch eine PS4/ONE/WiiU zu benützen.


----------

